# Help with Angelfish tank mates (LONG question)



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon tank, fully cycled, a few fake plants (more later), a temperature of 78', with a pH of 6.5

Here is what I KNOW I want to put in it so far:
-1 Angelfish (the tank is tall enough)
-5 Peppered Cories

I am at a loss here. I know there is some extra room, since cories don't put out much bio load, AND they clean up pieces of food the Angel might have missed, so in a way, they do more help, than harm. I read that it is about 10-20 gallons per Angel (I chose 15 gallons as my average).

29 -15= 14.

The Cories grow about 2 inches, and I know the "gallon of water per fish" rule is not really correct, I think it is true with the Cories (since they help out a lot). So 2 inches X 5 Cories= 10 inches

14 - 10= 4.

If I get another filter with a bio-wheel, and maybe some sand that has some extra "good bacteria", could I raise my 4 inches to something a little bigger? Maybe enough for a school of tetras? Like Flame Tetras? They would be another 10 inches of fish, but they do not produce much bio load at all, so it seems like it could work.

If I am overstocking there, let me know, and suggest what I do please  Thank You!!


----------



## ox777 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think you're overstocking if you add the tetras. 29 gallon tank isn't huge, especially with a fully grown angel. I think between the three groups of fish you've listed, you could do any two. I would also seriously consider cories and tetras only, no angel. Just because the tank is tall enough, doesn't mean it's ideal for angels.

I'm sure there are people out there successfully breading angels in 29 gallon tanks, but there probably dedicated angel tanks.

Show some pics! it's easier to give advice when you provide images, dimensions, decor, context, goals...


----------



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

You could go for a pair of blue rams. The angel takes the top they take up the bottom area. Just be careful with tetras as some will nip at your angles fins. If you go for neon tetras they may disappear  as angels will eat anything they can fit in their mouth.

As a former breeder of angels, yes it is possible to have a pair of angels in a 29, but if they don't get along there is not enough room in a 65 :x


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

The dimensions of the tank is what you need to consider when stocking. The volume of water is going to be more important when it comes to filtration, water changes, and such. I keep my breeding angel pair in a 29. If it wasn't for the fry and i wanted a show tank I could see adding some corydoras and tetra. I would avoid any of the larger tetras or any of the really active species. Also, some of the smaller slim bodied tetras can become prey for angels, but even adult neons are usually safe. Even a decent size school of tetra wouldn't effect the bio-load enough to stress about. 6-10 flame tetra will be fine, although I would be leary about juvie tetras with an adult angel.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I will have to post some pics soon! All I know is that I want one Angel for sure  I'll be getting it on Friday!

I would LOOOVE to get two Angels, but I have TWO problems (naturally)

1: If I did end up with a breeding pair, I have no reliable sources to buy them from me. Craigslist, LFS, and everything else around here will not buy, so a breeding pair would be too hard (and I don't have room for another tank)

2: If I got two of the same gender, they could fight a lot. I know that every Angel is different, but my bets are that they would fight :/

So just to be safe in the long-run, I think 1 is my best option. Being an impatient 17 year old makes it SO SO hard though.

I read up on another interesting setup. Possibly put 2 lyretail Mollies in, with 1 Angel, and 4 Corys.

It would give the top, middle, and bottom some awesome color. And it shouldn't really be a big strain on the bio-load. Idk though, reply and let me know!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mollies and even guppies work with angels, but don't expect any fry to survive as the angel WILL hunt them down and eat them.

A pair of angels would not mean you have to raise the fry, most often the pair will eat the eggs in a community tank and often even if they are in a tank of their own the pair may eat the eggs, wigglers or fry.

Enjoy your angel and whatever you put with it.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I mean if any of the fry survived, it'd crowd the tank, and I don't want to kill something as pretty as an Angel, so it'd have to stay. And I also realize that Angels like to shoal a little bit, so one is leaving him sort of lonely :? I think two would be a little worse though with aggression. Even if I got some dither fish, I don't think it'd be great for either Angel


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

id say a festivum. Similar to an angel. Hopefully no aggression and no fry. Think it would be better than a shoal of small fish as they may fin nip or become lunch. And angels can be very fussy about partners. Thats what id do and *** kept angels for ages.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

No festivums out here  really want one! The smallest cichlid we have here are: 
convicts (they are aggressive!) 
Africans (a huge no no!!!) 
Firemouths (don't know much about them, but possibly agressive? And maybe a little big for my tank) 
blood parrots (never keeping one of those things)
severums (I though about, but they get too big for my tank)
and last. Rams (they'd be good, but they rarely get here, and pretty dang expensive)


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

shame. Maybe a dwarf gourami? At the moment i have a male angel with a female threaded fin cichlid. They have paired up strangely enough. And they live in a thirty two gallon. Could be an option.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm trying to stick with a biotope though :/ hatchetifsh are always availible, but I don't think they are good lookng at all. And they jump :/

I think a ram or two would be possible, i'd just have to save up!


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

dont know why everyone thinks differently but threaded fins are south American. Obviously availability is different in the uk as rams are cheap and everywhere but larger cichlids are hard to get.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *scarhbar*,

I like your live bearer idea. I like sword tails as they are easy to sex. Others can chime in, but I think a male sword tail with two females could work out well in your tank with one angles and corries.

An added bonus would be the sword tail fry snack your angle would get every once in a while.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

oh ya? Cool! I think that some Pineapple Swordtails, or White Tiger Platies would give it some color  Thank you!

And can any of you help me choose which Angel to get? What color do you like best? I have a video here with all the Angles at my Petsmart. I can't get them from any other dealer here for some reason, so tell me which one you like in the vid please!  I know the quality of it is horrible :?


----------



## Jojo103 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have always had gouramis with my angels, and the angels don't mind that the gouramis like to touch everything. Not kissing gouramis. Mostly two spot they get pretty big. Black skirt tetras will form a gang and stalk baby angels I watched them do it. Silver dollars too.


----------



## Jojo103 (Mar 18, 2011)

I mean silver dollars are cool with angels, not stalkers.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

This was so long ago! Ha actually they are going in a 55 gallon tank, with NO cories. Probably Flame Tetras and Black Rainbow Sharks


----------

